#ubuntu-directory 2007-01-23
* #ubuntu-directory  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<^robertj> hey all, can somene with a current feisty install add overlay rwm to their /etc/ldap/slapd.conf and tell me if slapd refuses to start?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-01-24
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: you got me some auth tool code yet?
<ajmitch> sorry, why am I giving it to you?
<ajmitch> it's ogra that is needing it
<Burgundavia> cause it would make my life easier :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I'm doing some UI remodelling right now
<Burgundavia> just badgering you to make you certain you get it done and get your money
<ajmitch> I've been working on it these last few days
<Burgundavia> rock
<ajmitch> some important things fixed, like not asking questions when config file/preseed is used
<Burgundavia> so it can be scripted via kickstart?
<ajmitch> yeah, that's one of the more important things to do, since ogra will roll an edubuntu-network-auth-client package that handles stuff with debconf
<Burgundavia> that will rock
<ajmitch> doing php all day makes me appreciate python so much more
<Burgundavia> I have some tcl code if you want
<Burgundavia> and then I learnt of a new abortion at work
<ajmitch> I'd rather find some cyanide
<Burgundavia> we have forked cups and added some print control features
<Burgundavia> in c++
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> template madness?
<Burgundavia> all because we need one stupid function
<Burgundavia> I think that might be it
<ajmitch> what a waste of time
<Burgundavia> oh joy
<Burgundavia> now the company wants to deduct money off our paycheque if we lose a receipt
<Burgundavia> too bad that is illegal
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> isn't it fun working for them?
<Burgundavia> they are so stupid sometimes
<Burgundavia> but lots of companies do dumb things
<ajmitch> sadly
<tmh__> how does GDM use a different PAM setup from a login on e.g. tty1?
<tmh__> I can login fine with my winbind account from the console, but gdm refuses
#ubuntu-directory 2007-01-25
<Burgwork> ajmitch: you around?
<ajmitch> sort of
<Burgwork> ajmitch: ok, got a nasty one. nss isn't returning my usernames
<Burgwork> I am what appears to be identical machines
<Burgwork> I have, rather
<Burgwork> getent returns nothing on the new machine
<Burgwork> ajmitch: ^
<ajmitch> configured libnss-ldap.conf & (maybe) libpam-ldap.conf properly?
<Burgwork> yep, as per debconf
<ajmitch> and nsswitch.conf?
<Burgwork> yep, identical to another machine
<ajmitch> interesting
* ajmitch is usually clueless when it comes to debugging by proxy
<Burgwork> does getent log anywhere?
<Burgwork> or does it have an option for more verbose output?
<ajmitch> not afaik
<Burgwork> bugger
<Burgwork> this is frustrating
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I know how frustrating it can be\
<Burgwork> I need your bloody tool, dammit
<ajmitch> you're an optimist if you think it's a silver bullet
<Burgwork> it will solve some of the bigger issues, like misconfigured files
<ajmitch> true, but it's lacking some validation that I need to put in there
<ajmitch> so that it doesn't write out bad config files if you type in broken stuff
<Burgwork> right
* ajmitch has been too busy having nightmares at work
<ajmitch> server going down several times, etc
<Burgwork> I downloaded wildfire, which is a rather cool jabber server
<Burgwork> it does some cool testing before applying stuff
<Burgwork> does nss need to be restarting?
<Burgwork> restarted, rather
<ajmitch> no, it's part of glibc
<ajmitch> so it gets incorporated into every process
<ajmitch> hence why having a buggy libnss-ldap is bad
<Burgwork> ah
<ajmitch> & why it's so hard to replace the api
<Burgwork> ouch
<ajmitch> hm, I can't recall if libnss-ldap uses /etc/ldap/ldap.conf or not
<ajmitch> since most of the settings should be in libnss-ldap.conf
* ajmitch has to get back to work now anyway
<Burgwork> right
<ajmitch> I walked home for lunch today :)
<Burgwork> let me look at that
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
